

Share your code poetry - pedrogrande
http://www.codetry.com

======
RYUUSEiiSTAR
I think you meant <http://codetry.org/>

some of them are pretty cute

------
andyajna
That's right RYUUSEiiSTAR! its <http://codetry.org>

